

Minecraft WebGL Map Viewer (using three.js) - shashashasha
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/76985/webglcraft/webglcraft.html

======
mrdoob2
FTW! ^^

Takes a while to load... WASD to move around and mouse drag to change the POV.

